# thinking of installing a raised patio instead of a deck



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Take a look at the sites of the major segmental retaining wall (SRW) developers/licensors (Allan Block, Anchor Wall Systems, Keystone and Versalok). The show many examples of SRWs used with and without pavers. They also have very good details and installation instructions that may help you. The use of the units is very similar since the unit differences are generally minor.

You did not post you location, but the details represent applications in the U.S. and many countries since all are global systems, as are interlocking concrete pavers. Ofter a local manufacturer may make both block and pavers in matching and complementary colors/blends.

Dick


----------



## EPERRINGTON (Mar 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention my location (as noted)...I am in the Cleveland, OH area.


----------

